# 1991 Audi 200 20v quattro radiator replacement



## smakawao84 (Sep 1, 2010)

The radiator in this car looks like a pain in the but to replace I dont even know were to start, any tips would be great...thanks


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Pull the bumper for the lower rad. The other isn't too bad. It comes out the top. Why not do the timing belt and rip into it all at one time?


----------

